# Gestern war es einer ... ( Frosch )



## Regina (7. Mai 2007)

..... heute sind es schon vier !!!! Wie soll das nur weitergehen ....


----------



## karsten. (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gestern war es einer ......*

1 4 16 64 256 1024 ............       

[DLMURL="http://www.tiere-im-garten.de/teichfrosch_quakend_1.mpg"]Einer mit Ton[/DLMURL]

[DLMURL="http://www.laubfrosch-hannover.de/amph/amph_ruf/wf_013.wav"]schön ?[/DLMURL]

http://www.amphibienschutz.de/amphib/tefr.htm


----------



## guenter (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gestern war es einer ......*

Hallo Regina,

kann dich trösten, hatte einen Eimer voll, ca 30 Stück.

Habe sie dann ein einen Teich gebracht (2km von mir).

Da sollen sie bleiben. Sonnst hatte ich mal einen oder zwei.


----------



## katja (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gestern war es einer ......*

also ich zähl da 5...... 

der mit der krone ist dann vermutlich der chef, oder?


----------



## Elibo (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gestern war es einer ......*

Freu dich doch! Das wird sich schon von selbst regulieren.
__ Frösche sind cool!!
quack-quack
Elibo


----------



## Nadinche83 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gestern war es einer ......*

huhu, 

mal ne kleine Frage ... 

Bei mir sind bisher noch keine __ Frösche aufgetaucht. Schade eigentlich ich find Frösche schön  Allerdings mag ich keine Frösche die zu viel quacken *g* und mein Nachbar erst recht nicht *g*

Wenn sich solche Frösche doch mal irgendwann ansiedeln würden, was kann ich denn dan tun? Ich mein kann ich die einfach einsammeln und wo anders hinbringen oder doch mal beim Naturschutzbund oder so anrufen?


----------



## Annett (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gestern war es einer ......*

Hallo Nadinche,

Deine Frage hatten wir hier schon zur Genüge, daher auch bisher "soooviele" Antworten dazu.... 
Hast Du zufällig mal die Suchfunktion bemüht? 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4328/?q=frosch+krach

Auch wenn es in dem Beitrag oben nicht erwähnt wurde - sämtliche Amphibien stehen in Dtl. unter Naturschutz und dürfen nicht eingefangen/umgebracht etc. werden - egal zu welchem Zweck!


----------



## Juleli (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gestern war es einer ......*

Habe heute auch den ersten Gast in Sachen Frosch am Teich entdeckt. Mein Vater meinte schon länger, dass jeden Morgen, wenn er zum Teich geht, er einen Frosch hört, der ins Wasser springt. Gerade eben durfte ich ihn entdecken. Leider hat er sich gleich aber wieder aus dem Staub gemacht und ans fotografieren war so überhaupt nicht zu denken. Mal schauen, ob ich mich auf die Lauer lege. Das Wetter ist ja doch weit von "Schauern" entfernt.


----------



## rrumpelchen (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gestern war es einer ......*

Hallo zusammen,

das mit den Fröschen gehört zu einem Teich zwar dazu und ich finde eine gewisse Anzahl auch ok, aber in unserem Teich war das voriges Jahr echt der Wahnsinn.

Wenn wir abends allein oder mit Bekannten auf der Terrasse saßen, hat man sein eigenes Wort nicht mehr verstanden. In diesem Moment kam nicht das Gefühl von Idylle auf, es nervte nur noch.

Da wir den Teich eh mal vom Schlamm befreien wollten, haben wir das Wasser abgelassen, Tiere, die wir behalten wollten, in Becken und Eimern zwischengesiedelt und die anderen (dazu gehören alle __ Frösche) 3 km weit weg in ein wunderschönes großes Biotop gebracht, wo kein Mensch wohnt und wo es eh schon Frösche gab.

Das mit dem Schlamm war eine riesige Schweinerei, es hat gestunken ohne Ende.

Fazit:

Schlamm raus, Teich sauber, nur in einem Jahr wieder Frösche da.

Nun höre ich gar nicht mehr hin. Zum Glück wohnen wir ganz allein am Ortsausgang, haben keine unmittelbaren Nachbarn, werden aber trotzdem angesprochen, unsere Frösche hätten wieder gequakt.

Dann antworte ich immer, es sind nicht unsere. Ich habe sie nicht gekauft, nicht geschenkt bekommen o.ä.  Sie sind von allein gekommen.

Wer sich einen Teich anlegt, muss sich im Klaren darüber sein, dass Frösche kommen können, sich vermehren und die schon mächtig Krach machen.

Mittlerweile dämme ich die Sache nur ein wenig ein, indem ich jeglichen Froschlaich, den ich finde, mit dem Kescher entferne.

Bis denne


----------



## mume (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gestern war es einer ......*

bei uns ist im Moment auch jeden Abend "Froschalarm"...
Ich darf sie dann einsammeln und woanders wieder aussetzen : 
Gruss
Sigrid


----------



## sigfra (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gestern war es einer ......*

Hallo zusammen...

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... und wenn dann meine Frau mit dem Frosch über die Straße flitzt....


----------



## mume (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gestern war es einer ......*

...dann steht mein Mann da und lacht


----------



## katja (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Gestern war es einer ......*

hallo!
bei uns lassen sich zur paarungszeit höchstens mal __ kröten nieder und die quaken nicht!  

aber rumpelchen   erst diese woche hab ich im radio einen bericht gehört, dass das umsetzen, einfangen,(töten sowieso) von fröschen und kröten und deren laich unter strafe verboten ist....die stehen unter naturschutz!!  

hab ich gleich an meinen nachbarn gedacht, der kippt nämlich die laichklumpen der kröten auch immer sofort in den an unseren grundstücken vorbeilaufenden bach.. 
wenn ich den nicht leiden könnte....   hätte er ein problem!  

also lass dich nicht dabei erwischen, oder überlege dir, obs auf die ankommt!


----------



## Digicat (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Gestern war es einer ......*

Servus Regina

Und wieviele sind es letztendlich geworden ?


----------



## Alex45525 (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Gestern war es einer ......*

Uff, Glück gehabt. Ich dachte, die __ Frösche kämen schon und würden überall bereits in riesigen Gruppen die Teiche bevölkern. Befürchtete schon ich müsste mir jetzt ganz schnell einen Eispickel und eine Teichheizung beschaffen. Ich möchte nämlich auch Frösche haben!

Aber: Der Thread ist ja aus dem letzten Jahr. Da haben wir ja noch ein wenig Zeit. Kein Eis hacken, einfach abwarten.:smoki 

GottseiDank!


----------



## sister_in_act (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Gestern war es einer ......*

hallo

bei mir sind die __ frösche irgendwann eingewandert,...oder waren es __ kröten?-- --egal, jedenfalls hatte ich berge von laich.
tatsache ist: die kois  hatten eine echte beschäftigungstherapie als die ersten kaulquappen geschlüpft waren.
es reguliert sich alles von selbst.übrig blieben selten mehr als ein halbes dutzend.
eine freundin wollte auch gerne frösche an ihrem tümpel haben und hat welche eingesetzt. sie sind nicht geblieben.
sieht für mich so aus als hätten frösche ihren eigenen plan wo sie leben wollen und das auch um jeden preis tun.
 grüssle  
ulla


----------



## Regina (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Gestern war es einer ......*

Hallo Helmut,

letztendlich hat es sich bei 4 Fröschen eingependelt. Mal waren es mehr, mal weniger. Ich bin mal gespannt wie es dieses Jahr aussieht.
Bei meinem Nachbar waren 12 __ Frösche Dauergäste.   Das war vielleicht ein Gequake.


----------



## Alex45525 (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Gestern war es einer ......*

Wir wohnen direkt an einer Bundesstrasse. Als mein Nachbar mit dem Hinweis aufs Froschgequake seine Befürchtungen äusserte, war mein Kommentar:

_Jedes Geräusch, das eine andere Quelle hat als
 LKW, schalldämpferfreihe Motorräder oder getunte KFZ, 
ist ein gutes Geräusch!!!_​


----------



## 1686christine (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Gestern war es einer ......*

 Alex!!

Sehr gut gekontert!! 

Ich habe in der nähe ein Naturschutzgebiet mit einem 
großen see, da kann ich im Sommer auch immer die __ Frösche 
quaken hören, (es wurden extra Zäune an der Straße gezogen damit
die Fröschlein bei ihrer Wanderung zum anderen See nicht 
überfahren werden, und von dort werden sie gesammelt und über die
Straße getragen!)

Ab und zu habe ich auch einen Frosch, als ich noch keinen Teich hatte
im Garten gefunden, naja, nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis dieser von
den quakern entdeckt wird 

Gruß Christine


----------



## katja (23. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Gestern war es einer ......*

hallo ihr!

also heute, bei dem sonnigen wetterchen spielt hier ja alles verrückt!!

die amseln jagen sich halsbrecherisch durch den garten, natürlich unter wildem geschrei, und soeben habe ich die erste kröte oder frosch vernommen! :shock 

es quakt recht laut unter einem unserer pflanzenbecken hervor. ich konnte ihn zwar nicht sehen, aber dafür umso lauter hören!!

hoffentlich kommt kein kälteeinbruch mehr! :beeten


----------

